# 34 Ford 1-1/2 ton stake body



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw these little beauties from Unique Replicas, and wanted one REALLY bad: 









However the $39-55 price tag left me in despair, I simply couldn't justify it. 

Then I found THIS: 









Same scale, same everything (except the add-on junk for in the bed), LOOKS like the EXACT same truck to me. Except this one says it's made by Crown Premiums...the price?.... less than $10 (plus shipping) on evilBay. 

Here is one posed on my layout: 









All I have done (so far) was paint out the "Lennox" lettering, evict the "tool box" coin slot from the rear center of the bed (the hole is now under the handtruck) and load it up with assorted drums and boxes. Kim says I should leave it pretty shiny and new looking even though it would have been about 25 years old during the period my layout is set. 

BTW the seller has more of them listed, lol.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet, what scale?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

ooops, it is 1:24. Works well in "G"ummi scale, as it doesn't look too undersized with 1:22 people. However is does make my cheap (Maisto, etc) vehicles look cheap


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks great. 

On painting out the logos and such, how did you do it? Simply paint over with a similar color (white for the doors)? Or did the lettering rub off? 

I'd like to do a similar thing to a Power Wagon (like this one). But I'm not sure the lettering will come off, and if not it would be pretty hard to match the color.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

WHEN YOU GO TO EBAY TYPE IN DIE CAST 1/25 OR 1/32 YOU SHOULD FIND A FEW CARS AND TRUCKS GOOD LUCK


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, I typed in "24 truck" and then narrowed the search down to toys... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif If you're looking for this specific truck, you might also try adding the keyword "Lennox" 

As for painting out the markings, I just used acrylic paint from Michael's, Delta No Primer Metal for the white and Delta Ceramcoat Opaque for the red. You might try good old brake fluid to lift the markings if you are worried about color match (or paint it out in black, a complimentary or even clashing color and then reletter by hand for that newly bought second hand shoestring budget look./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------

